# 3 phase metering help



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't the outfit supplying your meters answer these questions?



ddeennis said:


> those old dial meters was sloooowww.


What proof did you find that the old meters were not recording properly?


----------



## Salim Elfahim (Dec 12, 2011)

*Metering*

If your'e anywhere near Pratt. Send me an in-box message, and I'll hook you up with a good ol' Kansas Meter Man. Work safe.


----------

